# wondering why



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Folks

I am a HUGE fan of Walther striker fired hand guns--so much so that I bought a new ccp a couple of weeks ago-- my wife loved it so much she wanted it to be HER carry gun(like MY glock 19 is now--thus it is her glock 19--lol). THEN the following happened- after a good cleaning, I was reinstalling the slide and as I was about to push th e locking mechanism(rear of the slide) in as instructed in the manual and as I had done in the past--the locking mechanism flew across the room. Went into the manual--thought it was just the locking mechanism unlocking--tried several t imes to reinstall it--NO GO

called Walther--they were great-- some ROLLED pin broke or was twisted out of place , thus the whole locking mechanism and the spring kept coming out--they had me ship it back to them( they paid for this). Great service-- hopefully not a repetitive issue in the future--and hopefully they use a solid pin replacement. I will get back to you and post the results when I get them

until this issue-- we LOVED this gun--perfect concealed carry gun-- ordered another for ME too

fingers crossed this is a one time issue:mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's just me...
But I think that I would've used the repaired pistol for a while, to make sure that the issue didn't happen again, before buying a second one.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Steve

I ORDERED another-- if this pistol does not pan out--I opt out. Of course I agree with you--I have high hopes Walther fixes the gun right and no more issues happen. fingers crossed.

if not the search for a perfect sized striker fired carry pistol continues( This is my full time /summer carry--I can carry a glock 19 or 23 during the cold er months as well--just another excuse to buy a gun I guess--LOL

have a great day

Rob


----------



## buckmark65 (Feb 21, 2015)

I too just picked up a CCP --- pondering IF I should just wipe down, boresnake it, lightly oil "metal to metal" OR do the take down effort what do u think?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Combo cleaner oil, wipe down and go shooting.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

update from the range

The repaired gun is back. works well except 2/ 100 shot today did not fully load--slide jammed open after picking up the cartridge --1/2 cartridge in the barrel 1/2 not-- and 2x failed to lock open after the last round.

NOT sur e if this is an issue--BUT will not carry this gun until it fires perfectly 100% of the time

yes for those who wondered--putting 100 round through it--makes it heat up--the slide is warm to say the least--BUT it goes bang every time( used magtech 115 g brass fmj). Very accurate for a little carry gun. nice 

trigger over all( acts like a H+K lem trigger --like th e ones I have on my p30 and hk45) no safety needed(although it doe s have one)


We will switch ammo and also try self defense rounds before we carry it that is for sure. I informed Walther of the issues but thought I would seek the wisdom of those on this site

happy fathers day to all 

Rob


----------



## buckmark65 (Feb 21, 2015)

thanks for confirmation ... besides she does have a lifetime warranty ..


----------



## buckmark65 (Feb 21, 2015)

thanks for update Rob ... trust break in time alleviates issue ... & Happy Father's Day back to ya


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

buckmark65 said:


> thanks for update Rob ... trust break in time alleviates issue ... & Happy Father's Day back to ya


Hi BUckmark65

you are welcome-- and thanks for your thoughts_ I think you are right. But after the breakage, I guess I panicked a bit when I had small issues in the repaired gun . JUst went with the fact that the gun did not complete its battery and did not focus on other causes besides the gun . Thought long and hard and it seems more like a magazine issue. So I will swap out the mags before the next range session, load the mags and store them in the safe this week. Then I will use the magtech ammo first-- if no more issues occur--I will have to go with one magazine that had a small issue. If a round hangs up--then I try different ammo(115gr fmj) and of course ,w e are trying some federal 124 gr hst ( our choice for protection) to be sure they work well in a CCP. KNowing Walther, the gun was tested and tested before release.. the magazine with any gun can be an issue, especially when new. Another post will follow after this week range sessions-- waiting with baited breath--LOL

now for more thoughts-- I BELIEVE(per my usual) that this is going to be a magazine issue not a gun issue. The gun works fine without ammo and onthe range only had the few issues listed about with over 500 rounds split betweenthe 2 CCP so far. One gun is perfect but only has 150 rounds. The repaired gun has


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

buckmark65 said:


> thanks for confirmation ... besides she does have a lifetime warranty ..


I still have faith in Walther products--wa s a little "gun shy" after the repair and panicked I guess--ha ha ha

have a great fathers day/night


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

use d both ccps @ the range --over 200 rounds each--no issues. disassembly and reassembly easy now

makes me happy--

just like when I ordered PPqs --the range followers are now ordering CCPs


----------



## buckmark65 (Feb 21, 2015)

Walther CCP "first date' resulted with no hurdles / events .... handles well & balanced


----------

